# What famous people do you know or live near?



## Cornish on the Cob (18 January 2012)

Horsey or otherwise.


----------



## spike123 (18 January 2012)

Julian Clary, Paul O'Grady,Vic Reeves used to be relatively near too. Horsey wise Tanya Larrigan who is a lovely lady and not too far from Guy Williams either aparantly, though I haven't come across him personally yet.


----------



## welsh horse rider (18 January 2012)

I know Ryan Jones who plays Rugby for the Neath Swansea Ospreys and also for Wales

also know Ian Gough....... he still plays for the Ospreys but he no longer plays for Wales........

JPR Williams a welsh rugby player from the 70's also has a caravan down Gower the same site as my parents


----------



## mulledwhine (18 January 2012)

Used to know Rory underwood ( England rugby), frazer Heinz lives near, Micky something from the monkeys used to also live nearby


----------



## Super_Kat (18 January 2012)

I have and serve Ryan Prater and famly in my pub on an almost weekly basis, I used to work for Geoff Luckett erm had a long chat will Billy Twomey at the winter champs a few years ago, Had a lenghty chat with Richard Davidson about measuring sticks and other crap back in '06
Unhorsey - went to school with Scott Hobson the Bath lock


----------



## VoR (18 January 2012)

Why????????????????????????????????


----------



## Fairytale (18 January 2012)

Footballers and their associated WAGS seem to populate our lane!  They sell their houses to each other when they get transferred 

F


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (18 January 2012)

VoR said:



			Why????????????????????????????????
		
Click to expand...

^^^ exactly!!


----------



## 3Beasties (18 January 2012)

I went to school with Ellie Goulding (singer) and Steven Gerrard (footballer) lives just down the road from my dad. He's such a nice guy, was out playing football with my younger cousins a few weeks back on a little village green 

Horsey wise I have met Rosie Thomas a fair few times.


----------



## sandi_84 (18 January 2012)

Used to live near Terry Nutkins and went out with one of his son's for about a week until he went back to school ha ha!  We were quite young and all holdy handsey


----------



## Dirtymare (18 January 2012)

VoR said:



			Why????????????????????????????????
		
Click to expand...

Because its light-hearted ))))


----------



## VoR (18 January 2012)

Dirtymare said:



			Because its light-hearted ))))
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, just thought we might be in the process of putting together a 'Stalkers Directory'


----------



## Enfys (18 January 2012)

Fairytale said:



			Footballers and their associated *WAGS* seem to populate our lane!  They sell their houses to each other when they get transferred 

F
		
Click to expand...

Call me dim, but what are WAGS please?

I don't live currently near anyone famous, that I know of - famous depends on which circles you move in really I guess. I have met some famous people who are so up themselves that I am surprised they aren't actually inside out 

Living where I used to in South Wales it was hard not to know someone or other in Rugby, half of them were born, bred, or lived there at one time or another, must have been something in the water there.


----------



## monkeybum13 (18 January 2012)

To be honest I would have thought that most people who live in the country/keep horses in the country live near someone "famous".
(whatever "famous" might be)


----------



## LaurenBay (18 January 2012)

Enfys said:



			Call me dim, but what are WAGS please?

I don't live currently near anyone famous, that I know of - famous depends on which circles you move in really I guess. I have met some famous people who are so up themselves that I am surprised they aren't actually inside out 

Living where I used to in South Wales it was hard not to know someone or other in Rugby, half of them were born, bred, or lived there at one time or another, must have been something in the water there.
		
Click to expand...

It stands for Wives and Girlfriends.

Ace from the old Gladiators series lives on my street! I also see Jeff Brazier quite often too. And the TOWIE people.


----------



## rhino (18 January 2012)

Enfys said:



			Call me dim, but what are WAGS please?
		
Click to expand...

Wifes-and-girlfriends. Bit of a new 'species'


----------



## BBH (18 January 2012)

I used to live 3 doors away from Clive Owen in London.

When you live in London you get rather blase about soap ' stars' so at least he was / is a proper movie star.


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (18 January 2012)

Dirtymare said:



			Because its light-hearted ))))
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! Its a cold wet day so just a question thats not depressing! And I'm nosey cos down here we don't get many famous people! Richard and Judy have a house down here but far away from me! Im sooo jealous of you that live close to famous people! I would be starstruck!


----------



## indie999 (18 January 2012)

Went to college with Paul McKenna....who had gift gab then! popular guy though!
Junior School with Nathan Moore from Brother Beyond..you can tell I rubbed shoulders with the intellects!
Culture club member is local............And me of course!


----------



## olop (18 January 2012)

I livery with someone famous 

My old field used to back onto Terry Wogan's house, my 2 trashed his garden once (they broke through the fencing & raided his vegetable patch  ) luckily he saw the funny side of it


----------



## Enfys (18 January 2012)

rhino said:



			Wifes-and-girlfriends. Bit of a new 'species'  

Click to expand...

Ah, there you go then, thankyou


----------



## ellis9905 (18 January 2012)

Tim stockdale lives in the same village as i do, his yard is two fields down from ours, he came and gave a talk at my daughters primary school a few months back- which made her day


----------



## Brandy (18 January 2012)

it is rumoured that Johhny Depp has just bought a house a few miles away......

Stephen Fry, Amanda Holden and a few others have homes in a village nearby.

Oh yeah and Michael Carroll........remember him (usually referred to as the Lotto Lout......)


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (18 January 2012)

Not sure I live near any but I've cooked for various soap stars, sports stars, gloria hunniford, nick clegg, william hauge, the list goes on


----------



## Tonty Tont (18 January 2012)

My dad is good friends with Robert Plant - from Led Zepplin 

He was a DJ in the 70s, so knows many famous people, such as John Peel and members of Black Sabbath


----------



## Janah (18 January 2012)

Nicolas Cage is in the next village.


----------



## SillySausage (18 January 2012)

Brandy said:



			it is rumoured that Johhny Depp has just bought a house a few miles away......

Stephen Fry, Amanda Holden and a few others have homes in a village nearby.

Oh yeah and Michael Carroll........remember him (usually referred to as the Lotto Lout......)
		
Click to expand...

You must be near me  

I don't know him, but my Mum dated the actor Mark Strong (rock'n'rolla/sherlock holmes) when she was at college. She still has a picture of him from them and likes to tease my dad about it


----------



## Little Squirrel (18 January 2012)

I know plenty of  jockeys not sure I'd class those as famous though! Johnny Depp has a house around here someplace although I've never seen him. Trigger from Only Fools and Horses is up the road and John Major isn't far away either and is often spotted in the supermarket! The butler guy from Downton Abbey has also moved this way of late. Oh and my best friends husband is an artist who has directed a film with Keira Knightley in it and is also good mates with John Hurt and Stephen Merchant both of whom were at her wedding and were lovely.


----------



## Little Squirrel (18 January 2012)

Brandy said:



			it is rumoured that Johhny Depp has just bought a house a few miles away......

Stephen Fry, Amanda Holden and a few others have homes in a village nearby.

Oh yeah and Michael Carroll........remember him (usually referred to as the Lotto Lout......)
		
Click to expand...

LOL you must be near me as well Brandy!!


----------



## TheoryX1 (18 January 2012)

Dont think I live near anyone famous, but certainly work near a few.  I have interviewed Johnny Brigggs (Mike Baldwins) son for a job, one of my staff drinks with Johnny Briggs regularly as well.  Carol Voderman has a house quite close by, Eddie Large lives on a large Marina development near to work as well.  I have personally shown Anneka Rice around a few houses to rent,plus a group called Lamb, who do a lot of chillout stuff as well.  The company that I own was also the company featured on Location, Location, Location about 3 years ago as well.  Leslie Crowther also used to live in a village close by us as well.

Its also been rumoured that Johnny Depp is looking to buy in our area .........  Oh gawd, I wil be at the front of the queue to do viewings with him ....... yum.


----------



## C&C (18 January 2012)

Not sure if there is anyone famous in the village, if there is i havnt met them or been completely ignorant to the fact! lol

I am only a few miles from Broomies tho if that counts


----------



## maree t (18 January 2012)

Live close to guy williams. His daughter has had pony rides on my kids pony at the summer fayre and they often see him out in the woods. Also have Paul Merton just at the end of the road, only see the back of his ferrari disappearing into the distance. Pam Ferris is in the next village .


----------



## Sandstone1 (18 January 2012)

Jonny Depp must have a LOT of houses, hes supposed to live near me too!


----------



## L&M (18 January 2012)

As a teenager I lived down the lane from Will Funnell - it was at the time he was just becoming famous and I had such a crush!! I was furious when we moved as had visions of being his groom.......and more!!


----------



## MiCsarah (18 January 2012)

Piggy french, Oliver townend (he's moved out of the area though), j.p sheffield. Simon grieve (famous in my eyes). Kenneth clawson (gb sj trainer) I worked for him while he had lukeamia which is how I met alot of the eventers. Tim stockdale isn't that far from me I don't think. That's all I can think of atm.
Non horsey I see martin Johnson alot who was the old gb rugby team manager


----------



## PolarSkye (18 January 2012)

Will Carling lived up the road from our old house - he often shops in our Waitrose (where hubby works).  Kal's old yard was right next door to Lenny Henry's house - he was very friendly and we sometimes had to fend off press/journalists for him.  Ran into Pete Townsend in a restaurant in Richmond (upon Thames) - very down to earth and quiet.  The Hoys are based in the next village over - I've run into Andrew a couple of times in the local Londis - as you do!  Friends of our are very good friends with Matt Ryan - live near him in Herefordshire - and we've met him through them.  

Lastly, the pub at the end of our lane sometimes has top class horsey people in it (the Whitakers - most of 'em, Zara Phillips) b/c there's a very good international dealer in our village.  Zara bought Toytown from him, for example.  

P


----------



## Kellys Heroes (18 January 2012)

Where we ride we regularly see and chat to Andy Whyment (Kirk from Corrie), Jack P Shepherd (David Platt) and Alan Halsall (Tyrone) - they are lovely, lovely people, so chatty and Tyrone has the most gorgeous puppy!! (Although last time I saw them, I was riding a friends horse who decided to reverse at high speed down the road so I will be hiding next time I see him!!) ) Also regularly saw Steven Gerrard and his wife in the vets where I worked with their beautiful dog.
"Apparently" Jimmy Carrs brother also lives on that estate, frequently visited by Jimmy Carr himself, but I've not seen that one 
No horsey ones though!
K x


----------



## Jazzy B (18 January 2012)

I used to live near Davina McCall and according to local gossip Daniel Craig is buying a rather large property down the road but now his married to Rachael I'm just not interested anymore!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trolt (18 January 2012)

Brandy said:



			it is rumoured that Johhny Depp has just bought a house a few miles away......

Click to expand...

Apparently I live in the same area as a few of you! He comes into BSE and eats steak sandwiches at one of the pubs *nods*

I've been sat in a pub and realised Stephen Merchant was sat on the table behind us. He smiled at us as he went to the toilet! Think he was visiting family, as opposed to living here though. 

Erm, no one famous comes where I live though, it's a teeny tiny village


----------



## PolarSkye (18 January 2012)

Oh . . . forgot . . . ran into Alex Hua Tian (the Chinese eventer who used to be based with the Hoys) while out hacking . . . he was riding Magenta . . . I nearly fell off Kali from swooning . . . that man is seriously beautiful.  

P


----------



## legaldancer (18 January 2012)

Mike and Andrew Saywell used to live in our village around the time Mike went to the Olympics (I think) - 'twas a long time ago!


----------



## Fools Motto (18 January 2012)

William F-P lives about 10 mins away. Madonna has her estate not that far either.
I've seen Sean Connery in my town - he must have been visiting or passing through as I don't think he lives here!! He ain't half bad - for an oldie!


----------



## Kiribati_uk (18 January 2012)

As for eventers as I use to work for one don't class them as famous, but when I worked in racing yard in ireland I met Jp Macmanus/ Micheal O leary, oh and Brian O driscoll(irish rugby captain)!!!!
I've led up Ruby Walsh and Ap McCoy.
Robert Plant lives down the road.


----------



## Bikerchickone (18 January 2012)

Tina Cook came to look at my daughter's pony when I put her up for sale, didn't buy her unfortunately, and I've followed Richard O'Brien through M&S a couple of times!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (18 January 2012)

Desmond Lynam lives near me and he always says good morning when you see him about on his bike. 

Katie Price used to keep her mare Jordans Glamour Girl (Blaze) at my old yard. She still visits a local tanning salon where my friend works. My friends always pretends she doesn't know who she is


----------



## DougalJ (18 January 2012)

Jayne Torville, Gary Numan and Simon Fuller live down the road from me (what a diverse mix!)


----------



## Enfys (18 January 2012)

ellis9905 said:



			Tim stockdale lives in the same village as i do, his yard is two fields down from ours, he came and gave a talk at my daughters primary school a few months back- which made her day 

Click to expand...

Aha! I know roughly where you live then. I used to live at Vale Farm in Ashton


----------



## Rowreach (18 January 2012)

Nobody famous lives here, although there are some famous people who came from here and left 

Johnny Depp certainly won't be buying a house here 

I used to be married to a well known show jumper


----------



## alliersv1 (18 January 2012)

Not so much famous as infamous, but I live near Tony Martin, burglar murderer extraordinaire.


----------



## hudsonw (18 January 2012)

Most of the Man United team...Rio Ferdinand, Cristiano Ronaldo, Mikaël Silvestre, Wayne Rooney and Michael Carrick, as well as Liverpool's Peter Crouch.
Bernard Sumner and Peter Hook.
A number of Coronation Street actors, including Denise Welch and Richard Fleeshman also live in the village. 
Property entrepreneur Peter Jones.

I've met David Beckham in the Chippy!!! Also Bill Roache (Ken Barlow) in Sainsbury's


----------



## mulledwhine (18 January 2012)

Forgot that my daughter has lessons at Lucy hensons house ( ex GB eventing team )


----------



## ShmellyEm (18 January 2012)

Robert Stevens is about 10 minutes from me


----------



## Sheep (18 January 2012)

The queen has a house near me. That's as good as it gets, alas


----------



## debsg (18 January 2012)

Rowreach - who? I'm intrigued  I used to work as a sj groom.
I did my AI in the 70's at a yard in Newchapel, Surrey and Marion Mould lived around the corner. I used to hack past Stroller, out in his field after retirement.
Marion offered a girl on the yard a job riding novices, the girl wasn't interested and I spent weeks riding past Marion's yard gate, trying to get up the bottle to go in and try out for the job, but I never quite made it 
Guy Williams bought my friend's horse a couple of years ago. So that's my claim to fame!


----------



## fredthoroughbred (18 January 2012)

We have JK Rowling and John Leslie haha!  Apparently one of the Corrs do too but that hasn't been confirmed.


----------



## Rolo--Chilli (18 January 2012)

My livery yard owners son is a up and coming showjumper and won at Olympia this year so i guess he is famous.


----------



## spotty_pony (18 January 2012)

I used to live near Rosemary Conley but don't know her. I hunt with the same hunt as Phoebe Buckley and had a few lessons in the past with Lauren Shannon.


----------



## Pinkatc (18 January 2012)

I live near Ringo Starr, Eric Clapton and the Funnells. Not that I move in the same circles as them


----------



## stencilface (18 January 2012)

My mum went to uni with Mr Robson from Grange Hill - Stuart Organ - and she is friends with Jude Laws parents, not bessies, but they came to my dads 60th.  Jude sadly didn't 

My sister has introduced to countless DJs, spoke to Norman Cook for about an hour, Judge Jules, Seb Fontane, babysat for Nick Warwick, CJ Bolland.

Lots of Leeds footballers used to live in the village, and I used to serve them in the pub, Rio Ferdinand, Lee Bowyer, Robbie Keane - who one evening brought in Nicky from westlife.

I got Pippa Nolans  autograph when I was about 10


----------



## Lacuna (18 January 2012)

My dad lives in East Sheen, London and has Trevor McDonald & David Attenborough living within 5 minutes walk


----------



## Paddy Irish (18 January 2012)

alliersv1 said:



			Not so much famous as infamous, but I live near Tony Martin, burglar murderer extraordinaire.
		
Click to expand...

Love it  now you're just bragging.

I live near the popular Helford estuary in sunny ( rainy ) cornwall and i can tell you it's wall to wall with media royalty , Sir Tim Rice , steve McFaddon , Pete Townsend , Jenny Agutter , just to name a few and the funniest thing i've seen so far it when Brad Pitt and his Misses stayed at a luxury nearby hotel , the local rag's front page headline was ' Local Hotel is the Pitts' - priceless. 
Oh and i did see one of the hairy bikers in our local Sainsbury's the other day , the taller , better looking one , haven't a clue what his name is.


----------



## Echo24 (18 January 2012)

I used to hack past Rupert Grint's house  I never saw him but other people who I ride with have! I live in the same town as the Beckhams until they decided to sell Beckingham Palace! And a work friend who lives near me used to teach their kids trampolining at the local leisure centre! I often see Sir Alan Sugar's car on the way to work, (I recognise the number plate from the Apprentice) and work colleagues regularly bump into the cast of TOWIE as it's set where I work. Boyfriend used to see celebrities at his old work (he worked in a petrol station) and met Amy Childs, Stacey Solomon and Ricky Whittle (Calvin from Hollyoaks)!


----------



## biggingerpony (18 January 2012)

I've seen Bob and Peaches Geldoff in Tesco! Vic Reeves, Paul O'grady live in the village right next to me, and I've met basshunter! That's all, not to exciting. Guy Williams near me tooo


----------



## ClassicG&T (18 January 2012)

Oh how jealous I am of you all. There's no one famous up here, we just get the showjumpers come up for Burgham in the summer, though I think Karen dixon (eventing) is about half hour away and ian stark in the Borders


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (18 January 2012)

I see Paul Weller quite often - his recording studio is 50 yards from my office.
A few 'notables' also pop in to use it when free.....

Altho we live on the 'wrong side of the train tracks' if we go about 6 miles down the road to a Waitrose store, you can count the s'lebs in there often... nice to see you, to see you nice is amongst them on occasions


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (18 January 2012)

Bobby Gee from bucks Fizz..... and u know thingy from thingy.. omg whats she called!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (18 January 2012)

Carolyne Quentin!


----------



## kirstyl (18 January 2012)

Well, you did ask... I've had lunch at Michael Parkinson's house, not with him but his mum and my nana who were very close friends. I broke a wine glass and was mortified. Rolf Harris was one of his neighbours.  I've met Lee Pearson several times as patron of the charity I work for, lovely inspirational and talented man with a wicked sense of humour. Emmerdale is local to us and we've been lucky enough to have Nicola Wheeler support EST Leeds Summer Fair for the last 4 years - she is wonderful! Nicola has brought along several co stars including Charlotte Bellamy (Laurel), Charley Webb (Debbie Dingle) and Matthew Wolfenden. They were all lovely and  yes, we're routing for Matthew in Dancing on Ice!!


----------



## indie999 (18 January 2012)

oh another one I use to see Gazza when he was being hounded by the press and my kids were small, so I would walk past on the river bank buggy etc. He use to come out to feed the ducks. The press use to hang over his garden fence I kinda felt sorry for him! One day he came out the little newsagents and I said hello(I had the said child in buggy) HE was sooooooo Miserable..never said anything at all!! Just looked and stared as if I was a bit of dirt(No I hadnt just fell off the horse)!!??!!.I was quite suprised as I would see him a lot around. Hey ho went right off him arrogant!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (18 January 2012)

Pinkatc said:



			I live near Ringo Starr, Eric Clapton and the Funnells. Not that I move in the same circles as them 

Click to expand...

you must live not far from me then!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (18 January 2012)

spottypony said:



			I used to live near Rosemary Conley but don't know her. I hunt with the same hunt as Phoebe Buckley and had a few lessons in the past with Lauren Shannon. 

Click to expand...

Your near me then

Di Lampard live in the next village 

When we lived in London my best friend lived a couple of houses away from Sting - we used to hang out the window watching him jog past

When I lived in Birmingham and London I used to see quite a lot of 'famous' people - there are a few who live round here but no one pays much attention to them

My latest and best claim to fame (as far a my niece is concerned anyway:rolleyes) is that my friend at work is Max from The Wanteds mum


----------



## gillianfleming (18 January 2012)

I know Caroline Powell fairly well, her husband works with my aunt and uncle.
My friend is married to Ian Starks son Tim.
My dads cousin is Andrew Cowan, he won 2 London to Sydney Marathons and was director at Mitsubishi World Rally team when they were at their most succesful, they won 4 world rally championships.


----------



## wtdnh131 (18 January 2012)

Little Squirrel said:



			I know plenty of  jockeys not sure I'd class those as famous though! Johnny Depp has a house around here someplace although I've never seen him. Trigger from Only Fools and Horses is up the road and John Major isn't far away either and is often spotted in the supermarket! The butler guy from Downton Abbey has also moved this way of late. Oh and my best friends husband is an artist who has directed a film with Keira Knightley in it and is also good mates with John Hurt and Stephen Merchant both of whom were at her wedding and were lovely.
		
Click to expand...

id count jockeys as names you could share *hint tell me who hint* haha me and my friend have a thing for jockeys so i think im gonna make the most of this light hearted post!

a few racehorse trainers live near me, no big ones though and you can't count those as famous especially the ones around here, wish i lived in cheltenham or newmarket!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (18 January 2012)

Our RC's Annual Show is usually sponsored by John Whitaker and Oliver Townend as both their family farms are local.  Various members groom for them.

Oh and a friend was on the Hairy Bikers programme last Autumn, so she's a telly star now!


----------



## cremedemonthe (18 January 2012)

Dame Judi Dench and dare I say it, Katie Price who was near me when married to peter but don't know if she's still there. She used to ride at Oldencraig.
David Gold, who also lives near me and I used to work for, not strictly horsey but he is into leather I suppose!


----------



## nikicb (18 January 2012)

I always think fame is a funny thing and can change how you view people.

I was having a chat with a good friend the other day.  I remember seeing her go round Badminton a good few years back, long before I knew her, and her partner has represented his country in the Olympics (also eventing).  I got to know them because their daughter is in the same class at school as one of my sons.  I actually said to her that I was so glad I got to know her before I knew who she was (I didn't recognise her x number of years on and standing at the school gate and the daughter has her partner's surname).  It was only after someone said 'oh I'll sit you two together (at a mums' dinnner) as you are both horsey' that I got to know her and even then it was a few weeks before I realised who she was (yeh, ok I'm slow ).

I'm still in awe though when she says she went to dinner with eventer A or was at a party with eventer B - it's not name dropping, it's just the circles she is in.  She's so lovely and is in fact as interested in my grubby ponies and children as the horses she has.  In fact she only called me this evening to chat about ponies and children and wne drinking - she was ahead of me because she had already started on the wine - I was still getting ponies in from the field!!


----------



## Ibblebibble (18 January 2012)

I went to the same senior school as Stephen Marchant, he's younger than me though and i don't remember him lol 
My sis used to work in the natural history unit of the BBC in Bristol so i used to go visit her a lot and see loads of 'faces' in the canteen, Chris packham once said 'bless you' to me when i sneezed
I used to livery my old horse next to Camilla's place, YO used to rent a field off her and i used to have chats with the armed coppers on her gate at 7am when i put horsey out lol, they used to nick apples from camillas trees to give to my horse anytime she went past in her car she would wave and i did see her walking her dogs in her grounds in her wellies and dressing gown lol


----------



## HorseGirl18 (18 January 2012)

we have someone from the enemy (band) and a retired footballer along our road. 
not many people would know their names though...


----------



## Javabb94 (18 January 2012)

I live in the same village as Ruth Edge


----------



## wtdnh131 (18 January 2012)

the most famous people ive ever met (don't live near anyone famous) is will funnell, 7 jockeys (most famous-tony mccoy) and thats it! i was coming back from france on a ryanair flight once and my step sister started going "OMG ITS AUSTIN HEELEY!!!" had no idea who he was until she explained he was the rugby player and was on strictly, my friends cousins friend (or something) is friends with some guy who made the semi finals of britians got talent (wow  )


----------



## dingle12 (18 January 2012)

Dickie Bird lives just up the road from me, not sure if we have anyone else around. Know a good few eventer and SJ.


----------



## Pinkatc (18 January 2012)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			you must live not far from me then! 

Click to expand...

I'm just down the road from Forest Green


----------



## tinpot (18 January 2012)

we have studios so the lis t goes on and on and on


----------



## Apercrumbie (18 January 2012)

Janah said:



			Nicolas Cage is in the next village.
		
Click to expand...

Ooo you must be very close as I can say exactly the same thing 

Paul Nicholls is also only a couple of villages away and I've met him a few times.  Very nice, down to earth and straight-up guy who clearly adores his horses.  When asked about what he's hoping for the next big weekend he simply says he just wants them all home safely.


----------



## robthecob (18 January 2012)

I was going to say Rosemary Connolly too


----------



## HashRouge (18 January 2012)

Hayley Cropper from Corrie lives in my village. She used to come into the village shop when I was working there - she's really nice and doesn't look a bit like on TV. I think Norris used to live here as well but not sure he does anymore (note: my location is no longer Lisbon, I keep meaning to change it!). Tony Blair has also been seen in the local pub - his father in law Tony Booth used to live here.


----------



## Aidey (18 January 2012)

LaurenBay said:



			It stands for Wives and Girlfriends.

Ace from the old Gladiators series lives on my street! I also see Jeff Brazier quite often too. And the TOWIE people.
		
Click to expand...

I'm 'weljel' that u see the towie lot! Majorly LOVE Mark and Joey!  



Janah said:



			Nicolas Cage is in the next village.
		
Click to expand...

Aww wow! Amazing guy


----------



## bumblelion (18 January 2012)

Rowan Atkinson lives nearby in a friends old house, also the lady that does the property programmes, katherine gee lives in my village. Not very exciting!! Over the years iv met many famous people, including Esther rantzen  when I was on that's life 20years ago!! I grew up in London, so it was normal! We used to have some old arsenal footballers come around our house at times (my dads mates), such as Ian wright, lee Dixon, Paul Merson. Also my mum was mates with Linda lusardi when I was younger! 
My brother lives in west Hempstead and sees and knows many famous people! He speaks to Jeremy clarkson regularly!


----------



## JFTDWS (18 January 2012)

I don't know who most of these people are.  I certainly don't know who lives near here...  However, I once had a conversation with Robert Winston about neurological differences between sexes - which is frankly random.  

I have encountered many people over the years who I'm later told are famous by companions, but I have failed to recognise - it says a lot about me that the only people I have recognised are three actors from Casualty (oddly all in the vicinity of Kings X on separate occasions).


----------



## Dolcé (18 January 2012)

Daniel Craig was our next door neighbour!  Admittedly his house was about 2 miles away but there was nothing in between!  Never met him though but I believe he did go in the village pub occasionally.


----------



## Dolcé (18 January 2012)

Fools Motto said:



			William F-P lives about 10 mins away. Madonna has her estate not that far either.
I've seen Sean Connery in my town - he must have been visiting or passing through as I don't think he lives here!! He ain't half bad - for an oldie! 

Click to expand...

Our horse box used to belong to WFP, it still has some of his tachographs in the glovebox, from a tour of Germany.


----------



## JFTDWS (18 January 2012)

Now if Daniel Craig was on offer, I'd have been down the pub 24 hours a day in the hope of drooling over him    Other than when I was "popping round for a cup of sugar" or some other feeble pretence, that is!


----------



## Bridie&theMinis (18 January 2012)

Johnny Ball lives at the end of the road. I've also seen Tess Daley and Vernon Kay (he looks years younger in real life) walking their dog in the local Beeches and Fern Britton in the local Costa (she looks amazing). 
Oh and gorgeous Will Mellor (Hollyoaks/two pints of lager and a packet of crisps is local). Seen him at the local farm park (shared goat feed lol) and down the river park.


----------



## Jemima_P (18 January 2012)

Bob Geldof lives in our closest town.. always see him around.
Orlando Bloom's mum lives in canterbury, used to see him around the town alot in his younger days!

Saw Johnny Depp filming pirates in Greenwich when I was at uni... I only went to uni that week to watch the filming.


----------



## Shadow-01 (18 January 2012)

Jenson Button has a house over here, he's often seen out and about.

I've never spotted him though, or at least if I have, I haven't realised it was him!


----------



## Shadow-01 (18 January 2012)

Oh, I met Hale & Pace once years ago!  That's my only 'famous person' encounter!

....and of course, Matt Le Tissier, he's a local Guern!  I used to work with his brother & Matt came into the office once to speak to him.

I'm not a big footie fan though!


----------



## legyield (19 January 2012)

I've met Frankie Dettori and AP McCoy as I used to work at York racecourse. Frankie frequently arrived in a helicopter in his Armani suits! Erm.. I also know Matt Sampson (showjumper) as I rode at his yard for many many years, and is literally 2 minutes from my house!


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (19 January 2012)

I sat in front of ruth badger off the apprentice on a ryanair flight to ireland


----------



## EAST KENT (19 January 2012)

spike123 said:



			Julian Clary, Paul O'Grady,Vic Reeves used to be relatively near too. Horsey wise Tanya Larrigan who is a lovely lady and not too far from Guy Williams either aparantly, though I haven't come across him personally yet.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you`re right next door to me! And we get our sawdust and shavings from Mick, Guy`s father.Tanya`s dad was party to buying my first horse,but that was when they were at Abinger Common in Surrey.


----------



## SuseP (19 January 2012)

I had orlando bloom sat in my office once...that was an odd day at work.

In terms of neighbours I live a stones throw from windsor castle so....


----------



## Winklepoker (19 January 2012)

hee hee!! Pebbles and i had a 'tea party' with Guy Williams' Father and chatted about his 'good' horse!! lol 

My husband and I have had dinner in a restaurant and been joined by Chris Evans, ended up staying the night with him and his girlfriend (now wife) in a non swinger way I might add!! 

I used to baby sit for Damon Hill and frequently bumped into them in ours, and his favourite pizza establishment 

My husband worked VERY closely with a member of the royal family who was invited to our wedding but sadly declined!! 

I went on a couple of dates (pre marriage) with one of the Law Lords sons - I cant even hold my cutlery correctly.. imagine how that went down!! 

In a previous job, my boss shoved me into social circles that included Grant Bovey and Anthea Turner and other 'old money' celebs. 

I have had a fruitful life for someone of 25!! I could go on!


----------



## MollyMoomin (19 January 2012)

Kirstyl, I think I know who you are 

Nigel Martin (ex England footballer) and the guy that plays the older, beardy Dingle (I don't know his name :blush: ) both come into work fairly often. My favourite Dingle-related story is when one of the shop staff saw him, starting singing the Corrie theme tune (cos he thought it was the Emmerdale one  ) so he put his shopping on the counter, looked Jed in the eye, said 'wrong one, mate. Where's the sacks of peanuts?' and refused to be served by anyone else. Maybe you had to be there to find it funny 

I used to live near John Major and Sid Owen from Eastenders


----------



## Rowreach (19 January 2012)

HashRouge said:



			Hayley Cropper from Corrie lives in my village. She used to come into the village shop when I was working there - she's really nice and doesn't look a bit like on TV. I think Norris used to live here as well but not sure he does anymore (note: my location is no longer Lisbon, I keep meaning to change it!). Tony Blair has also been seen in the local pub - his father in law Tony Booth used to live here.
		
Click to expand...

Haha Tony Booth used to live here as well!!  I kept bumping into him in the petrol station - for someone who usually plays tramps and dirty old men, he's incredibly sexy in real life


----------



## NOISYGIRL (19 January 2012)

You gonna keep us guessing who you were married to then ?


----------



## Sleighfarer (19 January 2012)

BBH said:



			I used to live 3 doors away from Clive Owen in London.

When you live in London you get rather blase about soap ' stars' so at least he was / is a proper movie star.
		
Click to expand...

OMG. I *love* Clive Owen. Deeply impressed.


----------



## sharky (19 January 2012)

Pinkatc said:



			I live near Ringo Starr, Eric Clapton and the Funnells. Not that I move in the same circles as them 

Click to expand...




The Fuzzy Furry said:



			you must live not far from me then! 

Click to expand...

We are all rather close then.
Also just round the corner from us are:
Julie Walters and Jodie Kidd (ifold)
David Gilmore - pink floyd (has a farm near equitogs)

Horsey wise, you also have Amy Stovold, Andrew Gould and Tintin van Rjickevorsel (Beligian Olympic Eventer)


----------



## loisb501 (19 January 2012)

No horsey people that i know of, but Lorraine Kelly lives round the corner


----------



## Whoopit (19 January 2012)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Our RC's Annual Show is usually sponsored by John Whitaker and Oliver Townend as both their family farms are local.  Various members groom for them.

Oh and a friend was on the Hairy Bikers programme last Autumn, so she's a telly star now!
		
Click to expand...

Where are you then? I went to school and had classes with Oliver. And the Whitakers know my aunts sister and used to ride their ponies before they ever got any of their own.


----------



## Rowreach (19 January 2012)

NOISYGIRL said:



			You gonna keep us guessing who you were married to then ?
		
Click to expand...

Yup   I'm ancient so you're probably mostly too young to remember anyway - British team rider from many years ago


----------



## ponypilotmum (19 January 2012)

bumblelion said:



			Rowan Atkinson lives nearby in a friends old house, also the lady that does the property programmes, katherine gee lives in my village. Not very exciting!! Over the years iv met many famous people, including Esther rantzen  when I was on that's life 20years ago!! I grew up in London, so it was normal! We used to have some old arsenal footballers come around our house at times (my dads mates), such as Ian wright, lee Dixon, Paul Merson. Also my mum was mates with Linda lusardi when I was younger! 
My brother lives in west Hempstead and sees and knows many famous people! He speaks to Jeremy clarkson regularly!
		
Click to expand...

rowan atkinson shops at our local asda, have seen him in there a couple of times. Used to live about a mile away from rosemary conley, now my ony claim to fame is seeing martin johnson regularly in the local spar. He's forever buying pasta sauces.


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (19 January 2012)

I met prince Naseem in Tenerife, he was training in an apartment below us and I idolised him! We got in the lift with him one day and my brother shook his hand and nearly broke it! Had a photograph done with him but he was a bit up himself really so I went off him then!


----------



## sakura (19 January 2012)

Dawn French lives quite close to me


----------



## 1973horse (19 January 2012)

Rowreach said:



			Yup   I'm ancient so you're probably mostly too young to remember anyway - British team rider from many years ago 

Click to expand...

PLEASE PLEASE TELL US.


----------



## YasandCrystal (19 January 2012)

kirstyl said:



			Well, you did ask... I've had lunch at Michael Parkinson's house, not with him but his mum and my nana who were very close friends. I broke a wine glass and was mortified. Rolf Harris was one of his neighbours.  I've met Lee Pearson several times as patron of the charity I work for, lovely inspirational and talented man with a wicked sense of humour. Emmerdale is local to us and we've been lucky enough to have Nicola Wheeler support EST Leeds Summer Fair for the last 4 years - she is wonderful! Nicola has brought along several co stars including Charlotte Bellamy (Laurel), Charley Webb (Debbie Dingle) and Matthew Wolfenden. They were all lovely and  yes, we're routing for Matthew in Dancing on Ice!!
		
Click to expand...

I used to live near Bray and met Parkie many times at the cricket club. His wife Mary is lovely and his boys played cricket too, as did Frank Bough and his son. Many years ago now.................


----------



## YasandCrystal (19 January 2012)

Rowreach said:



			Yup   I'm ancient so you're probably mostly too young to remember anyway - British team rider from many years ago 

Click to expand...

Can we guess? I am pretty ancient......maybe Graham Fletcher?


----------



## FionaM12 (19 January 2012)

What a weird thread. I have no idea what famous people I live near. I wouldn't recognise them anyway. 

There are many things in life which I find interesting, exciting or fun. Celebrity watching isn't one of them.



VoR said:



			Why????????????????????????????????
		
Click to expand...

Quite.



DemiBridie said:



			Im sooo jealous of you that live close to famous people! I would be starstruck! 

Click to expand...

Now _that_ just seems sad to me. 



olop said:



			My old field used to back onto Terry Wogan's house, my 2 trashed his garden once (they broke through the fencing & raided his vegetable patch  ) luckily he saw the funny side of it 

Click to expand...

But that one's rather sweet.


----------



## LaurenBay (19 January 2012)

charcoalfeathers said:



			I used to hack past Rupert Grint's house  I never saw him but other people who I ride with have! I live in the same town as the Beckhams until they decided to sell Beckingham Palace! And a work friend who lives near me used to teach their kids trampolining at the local leisure centre! I often see Sir Alan Sugar's car on the way to work, (I recognise the number plate from the Apprentice) and work colleagues regularly bump into the cast of TOWIE as it's set where I work. Boyfriend used to see celebrities at his old work (he worked in a petrol station) and met Amy Childs, Stacey Solomon and Ricky Whittle (Calvin from Hollyoaks)!
		
Click to expand...

I forgot to mention the Beckhams! you must live near me then. I'm in Harlow. My sister used to work in Mothercare and served the Beckhams at the tills! I also saw Victoria with her sons in a resturant.

I also met Jade goody, when I was at work (she was really nice) 

Her ex Jack Tweed is horrible though! arrogant t**t!


----------



## Teagan (19 January 2012)

Miss Bean said:



			I used to live near Davina McCall and according to local gossip Daniel Craig is buying a rather large property down the road but now his married to Rachael I'm just not interested anymore!!!!!!!!! 

Click to expand...

Miss Bean - please dont be jealous but I went to school with Daniel Craig, he was in my year and my classes.  He was fab at acting even then and the school plays were always worth going to just to see him act.   He was a lovely lovely lad. 

Chris Boardman, Olympic Cyclist was also in my year at school. 

My bridesmades next door neighbour was Jan Molbey (SP?) Liverpool football player of old and we had Ian Rush living close by as well.


----------



## Clippy (19 January 2012)

Katie White (TingTings) and Steven Arnold (Ashley in Corry till they killed hom off!) both live in my village


----------



## missfitz50 (19 January 2012)

PolarSkye  I must live not far from where you used to live 

Weve got a couple of Reading footballers, Jimmy Page from Led Zeplin (who Ive seen fishing, random!) and Uri Geller who live nearby.  I bumped into Gary Moore (literally!) in a pub, he was a little grumpy!  Gillian Anderson lives in the village where my parents live and my in-laws know the Middletons and Chris Tarrant.

Alex Hua Tians groom showed us around his huge horse box (not sure if he was meant to!!). 

Ive met Aerosmith (and followed them on tour in Europe in one of their buses), a couple of members of Foo Fighters (yet to meet Dave Grohl but Ive met his guitar tech), saw Kurt Cobain in a nightclub many years ago (when Nirvana played Reading Festival) but was too shy to speak to him, and several other rock musicians.


----------



## Suby2 (19 January 2012)

For all Johnny Depp fans...

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...5/Johnny-Depp-buys-himself-a-Norfolk-pad.html

It also says in Google news that he and Vanessa Paradis are living separate lives, so there is hope!!


----------



## whiteclover (19 January 2012)

I live near to Michael Owen. Russell Grant loves not far away too. Kevin Keagan used to live around here once.


----------



## BijouBabe (19 January 2012)

Live near Guy Williams. My guardian does his shavings and fencing through Jacksons and took me down there one day. Now I help out with mucking out and grooming etc. on weekends


----------



## patchwork puzzle (19 January 2012)

I used to work for Show jumper and trainer Nigel Goddard and his sons, when working there, I met Geoff Billington and Michael and John Whitaker, (helped Micheal Whitaker putting practice jump up for Robert). I also used to work for Dressage judge and producer, Wanda Grenville Hill, and when there I met Jenny Loriston Clarke and Oliver Skeete. 
 Joe Whitaker asked me to hold his horse whilst he walked the course at Hickstead, a few years back, then gave him a leg up when he came back . (It was hilarious how my friend was appalled at how 'cheeky' he was to ask lol,)
 In the non horsy world, I live near close friends of Alex Reid, and when he was with Jordan, they would occasionally come and visit them. I used to say to my OH, that I would go and block them in if they kept taking my space outside my house lol (they would have probably just driven straight over the top of my little car, as it was a huge Range Rover).

 My OH's dad was the secretary for the band 'Unit 4 plus 2', who knocked the Beatles off of number one, with 'The Concrete And The Clay'. 

 I have to say though, the biggest celebrity in my eyes is my cousin, who is Wing Commander of RAF Marham, and was right at the front at the Sun Millies. He had put his men forward for an award, but they lost out to another, hugely worthy, regiment.


----------



## alliersv1 (19 January 2012)

Paddy Irish said:



			Love it  now you're just bragging.
		
Click to expand...

Crap, I know, but the best I could do!


----------



## meandmrblue (19 January 2012)

Roychubbiebrown in next village


----------



## cronkmooar (19 January 2012)

Rowreach said:



			Yup   I'm ancient so you're probably mostly too young to remember anyway - British team rider from many years ago 

Click to expand...

Seriously ... you can't seriously dangle little tit bits like this in front of us


COME ON ................... spill the beans


Pretty please

Can you tell I'm a nosey witch


----------



## millimoo (19 January 2012)

We've had quite a few pass through our town...
Lots of Emmerdale cast - past and present, live here.
Georgie Henley of The Lion The Witch and the Wardrobe film is a current resident too.
Daniel Craig has been spotted, but think he went Harrogate way if rumours are believed.
Used to have Richard Whitely staring over his garden fence when I used to ride in the field.
Rory Marshall can often be found in the pub, he's a model for Lacoste / Ralph Lauren etc. Wierd seeing him staring down at you from a large poster as you go up an escalator in Debenams. Alan Titchmarsh used to live in a house behind me when he was little - and obviosuly before my time. Jilly Cooper has popped back - she's a former resident, and had a daliance as a youngster with my friends dad (a very long time ago)
Enid Blytons daughter lived in the town until her death recently.
My best friends Auntie is a co founder of GHD hair straighteners - not a famous person obviously, done extremely well out of it, and those with hat hair probably swear by them 
My sister in law cuts James Milners mum, and sisters hair (Leeds UTD player)
This tells you how old I am... my other friends lived in a house, and beside thier driveway is the Police House from Heartbeat. In Nick Berrys day, we deliberately used to go out in the car to make them shift out of the way (very often blocked said friends driveway). Nick Berry asked me if I wanted some vegetable soup once, whilst they finished filming a scene and kept us waiting on the lane ( I was 18 and very excited)


----------



## The-mad-cat-lady (19 January 2012)

Carl Hester lives 2 miles away and he opened our church fete last summer


----------



## Tinseltoes (19 January 2012)

welsh horse rider said:



			I know Ryan Jones who plays Rugby for the Neath Swansea Ospreys and also for Wales

also know Ian Gough....... he still plays for the Ospreys but he no longer plays for Wales........

JPR Williams a welsh rugby player from the 70's also has a caravan down Gower the same site as my parents
		
Click to expand...

Ive seen Craig mitchell around and about.My son is in llandarcy college and the Ospreys practice there.


----------



## claireandnadia (5 February 2012)

I believe Ringo Starr lived very close to my current yard in Sunningdale. Most be loads of celebs there but to date have never seen anyone.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (5 February 2012)

claireandnadia said:



			I believe Ringo Starr lived very close to my current yard in Sunningdale. Most be loads of celebs there but to date have never seen anyone.
		
Click to expand...


Bruce Forsyth lives about 1 & half miles from your yard, 5* also used to live round the corner. Chesney Hawkes was also about a mile away (at least he was about 5/6 yrs ago).
Literally loads up the road, try wandering round the Waitrose up the road & you might possibly see someone famous-ish


----------



## Puzzles (5 February 2012)

Paula Radcliffe grew up in my area and went to both my middle and upper schools and Glen Miller disappeared in the field next to my house!


----------



## PC Steele (5 February 2012)

Well i worked as Pammy Hutton's nanny for 5 yrs, was a groom at William Fox Pitt's for 2 yrs.Non horsey wise I see Sue Barker quite alot, I was in WH Smith the other day and John Terry was in front of me buying a lotto scratch card that did make me chuckle. I see Max Clifford all the time he goes for breakfast in my local cafe every morning. I do alot of star spotting at work as I work in central London


----------



## Topstripe (5 February 2012)

Nigel Martin just lives up the road from me (nearest neighbour) and Hugo Spear lived in the next house after Nigels (before he moved).  Nigel, Hugo and Neil Morrissey were often in our local having a few pints...nice blokes.

I also worked alongside Jeanette Brakewell in the early 90s at Chris McGranns yard and have lessons now off her sister Kath Inman (nee Brakewell).


----------



## CalllyH (5 February 2012)

Lots of England cricketers


----------



## ischa (5 February 2012)

I think about as close as i get is my sister in law who competed against guy Williams and became friends


----------



## ABC (5 February 2012)

The most famous person in my village is Paul, who starred in a sausage advert in the 80's and tells everyone he see's, constantly  

Bet you're all jealous you don't know Paul


----------



## Suzie86 (6 February 2012)

Missfitz are you from sonning? Uri gellar trod on my foot once and didn't apologise


----------



## MrsElle (6 February 2012)

I used to be a groom for Bruce Dickinsons (Radio 2 presenter and ex Iron Maiden), although I never met him.

Used to live near Colin Jacksons dad when we lived in South Wales and used to see 'Arthur Fowler' from Eastenders in Sainsburys in Bury St Edmunds when we lived over there.  I met a lot of Ipswich Town footballers through my work as a coach. I also lived in the same village as one of the players and new him reasonably well.

My cousin is also married to an ex footballers who has a couple of England caps to his name.

Not sure it counts but my three sons were on the tv, in the papers and on the radio a couple of years ago.  We have a guest in at the moment who realised who I was and who they are from general conversation.  It's the first time I have been 'recognised'!


----------



## Farma (6 February 2012)

Do the cast of T.O.W.I.E count as they all live nearby?  I bet you're all well jel


----------



## MrsElle (6 February 2012)

Just listening to the news and heard Justine Greening mentioned.  She lived next door but one to us throughout our chilhoods and went to the same schools.  She was in the same class as one of my brothers'.  James May and Dean Whatsisface from Ashes to Ashes and Life on Mars also went to my old Secondry school, although they had left before I got there. OH knew Dean fairly well, Deans parents ran a pub in Rotherham town centre.


----------



## EquiGal92 (6 February 2012)

Oliver Townend (lives totally on the opposite side of the county but nevertheless...!!!) and there was this guy (forgot his name - don't know if anyone knows it?) who lived in the same town who had something to do with James and the Giant Peach (I think he was the actor who gave James these green things in the bag  )


----------



## claireandnadia (6 February 2012)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Bruce Forsyth lives about 1 & half miles from your yard, 5* also used to live round the corner. Chesney Hawkes was also about a mile away (at least he was about 5/6 yrs ago).
Literally loads up the road, try wandering round the Waitrose up the road & you might possibly see someone famous-ish 

Click to expand...

I have wondered around Waitrose but didn't notice anyone but then I'm normally in a dreamworld anyway lol.


----------



## claireandnadia (6 February 2012)

I used to work for Levi at the airport and met Boyzone many times, in particular Ronan Keating and the lovely stephen Gately. Not the same as living nearby or knowing them though.


----------



## Fairytale (6 February 2012)

My Boss has a second home in Cornwall and his immediate neighbour is a 'very famous comedien' (I can't stand the bloke) and he is regularly visited by another 'very famous comedien' (who I can't stand either) and who keeps parking his car across my Boss's driveway (not a good idea) so they argue quite a lot.

Does that count?


----------

